# WINDS OF CHANGE



## NorthernWinos (Oct 8, 2006)

After have spectacular fall weather, highs in the 70's and 80's, the wind switched from the south to the northwest and a cold front has past through.
The 40 MPH winds have spripped some of our beautiful leaves off of the trees and colder temps are on the way.
To date we have not had a killing frost, but that is all going to change...But promises of Indian Summer days remain...
The garden is also stripped of all the perishable goodies, only remaining food is potatoes, Brussel Spouts, cabbage and carrots....those can take a frost....and some say are sweeter there after...
This morning I went out early and picked a bowl of ripe strawberries, darn fools came back to life when the rains came in August, and gave us a few good treats, today's picking went on a pancake breakfast.
The roses are blooming fools too, trying to put on the last flush of beauty, soon to be frosted and go dormant for the long winter ahead...
The grape vines are loosing some of the borwning leaves, and hopefully will come back to life in the spring and produce a bigger and better crop...
Flocks of geese are returning from Canada, sitting in the harvested feilds, gleaning any remaining grains....
The Harvest Moon has been big and bold...brigthening the nights sky....
Life goes on in the Northland, but not as pretty....Time passes quickly, the winter season can be dreary and drag on...
Time to make some wines.... :&gt


----------



## Joanie (Oct 8, 2006)

What a wonderful post, NW! Thank you.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 8, 2006)

I felt like I was in a novel. Wheres chapter 2


----------



## scotty (Oct 9, 2006)

Sounds wonderfull. I do miss the foliage too




It's getting cold down here too. A low of 58 tonight. BRRRRR


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 9, 2006)

Scotty.....Burrrr, cold??? 58*...that will be rather nice to us soon...

The next 2 months I will pout about winters arrival...but by then the lakes freeze over and we retire to our 'lake home' aka...fishing shanty....and spend 2 months ice fishing [spearing]...so winter can bring some fun activities too...just dread the short days...tho up here the winter days are uausally very sunny and bright.

Will start some rose and grape cuttings under lights real soon, that gives a glimmer of life...then come the seed catalogs to spark some interest and then the seeds arrive and the seasons change once again...

Guess we just have to go with the flow of seasonal changes, hope that next year brings better luck...

So it goes... :&gt


----------



## scotty (Oct 9, 2006)

You life is full ofbeautifull things in that part of the country.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 9, 2006)

So easy for you to say, Scottie! You're there, not here!




I'd gladly trade places with you. Maybe I'll write chapter 2 tomorrow!


----------



## scotty (Oct 9, 2006)

when we get the hide a bed to replace the one i threw out to make the wine room you 2 can drop down.


----------



## Angell Wine (Oct 9, 2006)

The winters in Texas can be tuff. Highs in the 60's and the Low's in the 30's. If we get some snow we close down stores and celebrate by making snow ice cream and maybe build a fire in the fireplace.


----------



## scotty (Oct 10, 2006)

Whats snow????Do you make wine from it????


----------



## Angell Wine (Oct 17, 2006)

You make wine from snow, add grape juice and lots of sugar. Just don't make anything from the yellow snow!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 17, 2006)

Leaned back against the knarled trunk of the old oak tree at the rivers edge, watching as the last rays of the evening sun battle the stars for dominance of the eastern sky. A chill off the river from the breeze wafting down the side of the bluff towering above me whispering the approach of fall as I wonder what my old buddy Hippie is up to. I know he has some good Muscadine a brewing and I wonder what else. I miss that rascal I think to myself as the silence is broken by the screech of an eagle soaring above me, protesting my intrusion into his domain. I laugh at him as I rise slowly from the soft bed of mosses under the oak and walk to the rivers edge knowing that it is soontime to make my way back up the path of reality. Kneeling, I cup a drink of the crystal clear water in my palm and as I lift it to my lips I see across the river a doe and her fawn also at the rivers edge drinking from the cool water. She has spotted me but feels the safety of the distance across the river as she nudges her fawn to hurry and return to the safety of the forrest behind them. I finish my drink and wiping my hand on my jeans Ibutton my jacket against the cool wind and retrdieving my bottle of Blackberry wine from the base of the oak I head home, knowing I have been in the presence of something greater than I can explain or understand.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2006)

WOW! I need a drink after that!


----------



## scotty (Oct 17, 2006)

That was very nice waldo


----------



## Angell Wine (Oct 17, 2006)

Make me wish I was up on the Buffalo river, looking up at the stars and listening to the river run by.


----------



## sangwitch (Oct 17, 2006)

The path of reality... that's where I missed my turn! dang!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm on that path, I'm just going the wrong way!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nicely said Waldo...

Sangwitch said in another Post that you are nearing poetic...and he wants the recipe of what you were drinking...

My vision...
Waldo...under a tree drank a bottle of Blackberry wine by himself, thinking of his friends.....
Crawled over to the creek, drank from it like a dog...had the urge to chase the doe and fawn across the waters....but dragged himself home instead....




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## sangwitch (Oct 18, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> My vision...
> Waldo...under a tree drank a bottle of Blackberry wine by himself, thinking of his friends.....
> Crawled over to the creek, drank from it like a dog...had the urge to chase the doe and fawn across the waters....but dragged himself home instead....




I'm sorry Waldo, but that made me laugh out loud!


----------



## scotty (Oct 18, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Very nicely said Waldo...
> 
> Sangwitch said in another Post that you are nearing poetic...and he wants the recipe of what you were drinking...
> 
> ...




GEE






You turned Waldo's work of art into #$%$


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm sorry if I ruined it for anyone...shall I delete that Post before Waldo gets home from work????


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 18, 2006)

Waldo...this one's for you....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 18, 2006)

When I see an Eagle I always think of friends and family that are far away.....It's like they have flown by to say Hello......


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2006)

In my opinion, no matter whats being said, you always have to have a
sense of humour. So NW, the answer is no. I laughed and knowing how
good humoured Waldo is, I'm sure he laughed also.


----------



## sangwitch (Oct 18, 2006)

Part of what made me laugh (besides the visual) is that I thought Waldo would enjoy it as well. Or maybe I laughed becuase I could relate? In any case, I'm sure he'll see it as the joke it was meant to be. 
Um... right Waldo? ... buddy? *Edited by: sangwitch *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 18, 2006)

I usually drink tea....today I got loaded up on a lot of coffee and my sarcastic mouth ran away with me....



As well as being a little twisted...


----------



## Waldo (Oct 19, 2006)

ROFLMAO.......Your interpetatioinportrays the more vivid picture NW


----------



## Waldo (Oct 19, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Waldo...this one's for you....
> 
> 
> WOW........AWESOME!!!
> ...


----------



## Waldo (Oct 19, 2006)

Taking NW by the hand and leading her down the path from the cabin to the rivers edge, the sun casting her diamonds across the crystal clear waters whichisalready being carpeted by the leaves falling from the trees overhanging the river. A big fox squirrel chattering a warning as we approach the rivers edge. I watch her eyes, the mirrors of our souls as she takes in the beauty of this mystical and magical place. The crispness of the fall air flaring her nostrils as I gently slip my arm around her waist. our eyes meeting and suddenly a look of wonderment in her eyes as I shove her ass off into the cold water.............


----------



## Joanie (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL That was great, Waldo!


----------



## scotty (Oct 19, 2006)

Waldo said:


> Taking NW by the hand and leading her down the path from the cabin to the rivers edge, the sun casting her diamonds across the crystal clear waters whichisalready being carpeted by the leaves falling from the trees overhanging the river. A big fox squirrel chattering a warning as we approach the rivers edge. I watch her eyes, the mirrors of our souls as she takes in the beauty of this mystical and magical place. The crispness of the fall air flaring her nostrils as I gently slip my arm around her waist. our eyes meeting and suddenly a look of wonderment in her eyes as I shove her ass off into the cold water.............




I see you are just as much a wise ass as a poet Waldo






I have tried poetry since i was a yung un. all I ever came up with was a limerick of sorts.
I envy your ability to interpret things you see into enjoyable words


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 19, 2006)

That's funny....



but I won't be walking through the woods with you


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 19, 2006)

Waldo said:


> Northern Winos said:
> 
> 
> > Waldo...this one's for you....
> ...




With a Capture-View binocular/camera....It has it's place....won't take close up photos...things have to be far away.....The Bino/Cam will pick up any shaking and distort the photo...It also picks up any mist in the air...but once in awhile you get lucky.....*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Oct 19, 2006)

You are truy lucky to have Bald Eagles to take pictures of there. I saw my first one ever in the wild this year- flying overhead. There are a few around but not many. The state reintroduced buzzards a number of years ago and they have a great population. It's nothing to se a dozen of them circling overhead on a nice warm summer's day. I guess it saves the state and local people from having to pick up dead carcasses of roadkill- just let the vultures pick them clean and let the coyotes and wolves feast on the bones. I actually had to swerve the other day to keep from hitting a buzzard as it flew off from the highway picking at a dead racoon.


I would rather see a nice eagle on a perch anyday. Great shot!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 19, 2006)

We are fortunate to have many Bald Eagles around Minnesota...it seems more all the time...no matter how many I see, it always takes my breathe away.

The day my Dad died I was sitting at the kitchen table looking out the window, an Eagle landed in a tree about 20 feet away and preened his feathers for ever so long, then left.....was like Dad just checked in to say Goodbye...

This one you don't see on Wild Kingdom...

Where we lived before we raised livestock, my hubby and I were working on a corral....our Rowen Ducks started raising a fuss about 100 feet away....they were in a mud puddle, an Eagle was hovering about 3 feet above them....they were franticly flapping their wings splashing water...a crow was after the Eagle and hit it and knocked it to the ground....so...the Eagle is sitting with the ducks on the ground....I sent the dog after it and it flew off....

For some reason around here the crows are always chasing the Eagles....have never figured out that 'pecking order'...It is a sight seen oftan...kind of odd...just doesn't make sense...guess they compete for road-kill.

We also have buzzards and around the lakes you'll see Osprey picking fish out of the water...an awesome sight....

Nature can take your breathe away like nothing else can...*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## sangwitch (Oct 19, 2006)

I've never seen a bald in the wild although I've gone and looked in areas where they were supposed to be. There is a small mountain close to me that I climb quite often and there are a lot of red-tailed hawks that ride the currents and swoop down quite close sometimes. It's awesome to sit on the summit when there's a dozen flying around. It's funny to see small birds (size of sparrows maybe?) chasing the hawks at times.


----------



## OilnH2O (Oct 19, 2006)

Nature note for the day: Usually when a smaller bird is chasing a larger, as you all have described above, it's because the larger bird -- eagle, hawk, crow magpie, whatever -- has done something egregious -- been in a nest and swiped an egg or (crows and magpies) even a young one. The eagle may have stolen a morsel or meal or even killed another smaller bird, and the mate/parent (or whatever) is chasing the eagle or hawk away. While it is a pesky irritant, the larger bird knows the smaller bird is not going to hurt it and eventually will tire and leave it alone. 


As my kids would say, "it's all part of the circle of life!"


----------



## Wade E (Oct 19, 2006)

We actually have an eagle preserve here in Ct. about 20 minutes from my house. Its in Monroe, CT.


----------



## sangwitch (Oct 19, 2006)

I've gone up to Derby / Seymour area looking for eagles years ago. Maybe it was Monroe.


----------



## Dean (Oct 20, 2006)

I live in British Columbia, Canada. We have Bald Eagles all over the place. They are quite a common site up here. Basically from the Washington border on up to Alaska, there is a huge population of eagles. They are quite entertaining to watch as they go fishing!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 20, 2006)

Thats where it is. I'm not quite sure what town that is as the property
line is very jagged by that dam, could even be Oxford there. Where do
you live or did you live that youre so close to me.


----------



## sangwitch (Oct 20, 2006)

Born in Milford, raised in West Haven. Currently living in Arkansaw.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 20, 2006)

When I was a few years younger I used to drive up to Silver sands and
Walnut Beach every weekend. Now I take the kids up there to fly kites
once in awhile.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 26, 2006)

Another beautiful October day.....the sun is slipping further into the Southern horizon each day...</font>







Our beautiful fall days are numbered....as the calender ticks away the fall season....Life goes on...</font>*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes and this weekend we lose an hour of it. From there on in its very
sad, I go to work in the dark every morning and leave from work in the
dark. I dont know how people do it in Alaska. Very depressing if you
ask me.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 26, 2006)

What a lovely thread, NW and Waldo. You just took me out of this God forsaken city for a brief moment..............Thank you!!! Ramona


----------



## scotty (Oct 27, 2006)

"Another beautiful October day.....the sun is slipping further into the Southern horizon each day... 
"




Then why isn't it getting warmer down here


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 29, 2006)

Red sky in the morning....
Sailors take warning.....

We don't have any Sailors around here....

So we'll just call it...

Another...RED OCTOBER MORNING......

</font>





This might be our last warm-dry day for awhile....

So...I guess the warning is that tomorrow the winds switch to the North with some rain.....and the rain may change to freezing rain...So it goes*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 29, 2006)

Last evening my hubby pulled the combine out of the corn field for the last time of the season....a couple hundred Canada Geese landed right behind him and settled in for a night of gleaning grain.....This morning the were ousted out by Jim with the stalk shredder....they lifted and headed South....good plan....Guess they feel safe here...Canada Goose à la B.B.'s is not on our menu.
Today was perfect day...beutiful sunrise...only a slight South breeze....the calmness only broken by the sounds of the area...Jim's John Deere shredding corn stalks and plowing ...trying to beat the weather....the bellering of the neighbors fresh weaned cows and calves...the sound of some Harley's on the hiway as the riders enjoy probably the last putt of the year....the sound of geese, larger flocks now...flying higher to avoid the hunters and make time beating the oncoming weather....
I fluffed straw over the baby grape vines and strawberries, a cozy bed for the winter....Took some compost and piled it over the crowns of more tender rose bushes...Looked to the North only to see clear blue sky...surely the forecast for strong North winds and a Winter Storm for tomorrow has got to be wrong...
We have had Halloween storms before that dumped snow that stayed for the winter....So...I continued my last fall chores, rolling up hoses and putting away garden tools....the season is changing...
As sure as the geest fly South..
The winds will change...


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 29, 2006)

NW,
Your writing is so beautiful? Have you ever published anything? I love to read what you write!!!


BTW....what is your first name....I guess I don't know it. Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank You Ramona..
I never write, except letters to freinds...I live kind of remote...have lots of time to think...
.....Lorraine


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm with ya Ramona. Like I said before, I sometimes feel like I'm in
the middle of a novel. NW, it needs to be longer, by the time I open a
bottle of wine and pour a glass to settle down from the day and read
your post I discover that I'm done and the glass of wine doesnt taste
so good any more.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 29, 2006)

No novel here...just the facts of life..
Looks like snow to the far West, heading this way....
When winter comes the wine gets made and time to enjoy the warmth of it....

Que sara sara


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 30, 2006)

Went out this morning for 'A Ride & A Drive' on the tractor to look at the geese in the fields...the neighbors called last night and thought there might have been hundreds settle in at sunset....






Some had moved over to the neighbors early this morning... Got pretty close to one flock....they aren't scared of the tractor....they were so full that they just moved over to the plowed ground to rest and digest their grain...Getting fat for their long journey South...*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## scotty (Oct 30, 2006)

wow again. 
50 yeaes ago i used to see flocks of ducks just off shore on long island sound in n.y. state. when i left 11 years ago there were a few hundred ducks scattered over a very large area. 


Your area is still very beautifull.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 30, 2006)

The flocks seem to be getting bigger.....many young ones spend the winter in Minneapolis on the open water on the Mississippi River...then they go and fowl [foul] on peoples lawns and are a nuesence...

This was right before they lifted....






The preverbial...'Sitting Duck'....ugh...Goose..

Guess if we did blast one out of the sky and I tried cooking one again...I could say..."Your Goose is cooked"...

There is better things to eat...like venison....


----------



## grapeman (Oct 30, 2006)

The Canadian geese seem to be making a good comeback after the Canadian government stopped the poaching of their eggs. 5-10 years ago the flocks had dwindled and the Snow geese far outnumbered them. It's good to see large numbers coming south again. As I was sitting in my blind today, I heard a flock coming in real low and a few seconds later the air was cut by their passing so close ovrhead I could pull out a few tail feathers if I wanted to. You are indeed fortunate NW to live in a blessed land with your family and they are truly blessed to have someone as sweet as you. Beautiful name....Lorraine.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 30, 2006)

Appleman....don't you love the sound of a low flying flock...their wings whistling, their mournful calls...driven only by instinct...so far to go...lifts your heart and you wish them a good journey and..... we'll see you in the spring....take me with you!!!
Today we had strong North East winds, like about 45MPH, a large flock of Sand Cranes, flying high were headed South West, the wind at their backs....they were really moving fast, at the rate they were moving they should be in Texas by morning...take me with you!!!!
Tonight the winds have shifted from the North West, blowing snow....the forecast has shifted the storm path and we will be spared the brunt of the snow....hope ours will be gone by noon...Time for hibernation with another glass of wine....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 4, 2006)

More and more geese are coming everyday, some Snow Geese now too....they have different calls than the Canada Geese....They are loving the minimum tillage as grain is left on the surface of the soil.

In this photo there were two more flocks on the ground in the distance and one huge flock in the air behind me....

Today is the opening of deer season, so the BIG guns are out in the woods....soon the geese will gather together and "GET THE FLOCK OUT OF HERE"


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 4, 2006)

Ah yes, Bert is out there now, looking for our next batch of meat. Better in the freezer than on the grill of my car.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 4, 2006)

Another awesome fall sunset....the color of the deer hunters garb....







No deer hanging in our camp tonight...too fussy I guess....


----------



## pkcook (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow NW,


That is awesome! Looks like fire in the sky. Great photo!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 5, 2006)

pkcook said:


> Wow NW,
> 
> That is awesome!  Looks like fire in the sky.  Great photo!



I found to take good sunrise and sunset photos....zoom up on them...it really gathers light and colors.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 5, 2006)

Awesome photos NW


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is photo of the same sunset taken with the Binocular/Camera.....no lens or anything...turned out really odd...kind of eire....






My honey had taken the regular binoculars to the deer stand...I had been watching the geese with the Bino/Cam.... took some photos and ended up with some short movies...[wish I could Post the little movies here]
He had been taking the Bino/Cam to the deer stand to get photos of deer..it is too easy to change the settings from photo to movie mode that he was bringing home movies of deer and the inside of his jacket...so leaves this Bino/Cam home now....*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice NW now my laptop has an Orange sky and my desktop has a Purple sky


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 5, 2006)

wadewade said:


> Nice NW now my laptop has an Orange sky and my desktop has a Purple sky



Glad you enjoyed them...


----------



## masta (Nov 5, 2006)

Sweet pics and Ialso have new desktop photos...Thank You NW.






I guess you have figured out the picture loading and that makes me happy since I was bummed a few members were having trouble and I couldn't figure it out !


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Masta...gald you enjoyed the photos...
I haven't figured it out either...what I do is hit the Up-Load Icon before it is fully loaded and in view....and the Up-load box appears so I can then load a photo....I can only Up-Load one photo per post..
So....am getting by...will someday figure it out properly..or it will fix itself.





Also...now when I get Email notification of a Post I am watching ...when I click on th e Link the first page of Posts comes up...instead of the last Post...is that just me????*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 5, 2006)

Yea one photo is about all you can upload at a time NW. Its funny, we
both had problems with pictures, but different problems. Some of those
batches were 2 or 3 gallon batches but just dont have or will not buy
any smaller carboys so I just age them in gallon jugs as thyre free
from the recycling center as all my bottles are. I get about 10 to 12
every Sat. To bad I just cant get there in time during the week due to
work.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 7, 2006)

HUNTER'S MOON</font>


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 7, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!


We all look at the same moon and it's just as beautiful no matter where in the worldwe see it from.


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Nov 11, 2006)

NW....You are getting some awesome photos !! What type of camera are you using?


----------



## Joanie (Nov 11, 2006)

Here's my version of morning! See what you sleeper-iners miss?

Waldo, the slight rise on the left is the southern end of my drumlin.

Good morning everyone!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2006)

Joan...I waited for the sun to come up...it's wasn't that pretty today...kind of frosty around here this morning...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2006)

Waldo said:


> NW....You are getting some awesome photos !! What type of camera are you using?




My digital is a little Fugi, not expensive.

The moon and a few other photos were taken with a Capture View Binocular/Camera...it is very sensitive to movements...and the setting get changed real easily....I was watching the geese in the field the other day and when I went to take photos they turned out to be little videos....

http://s128.photobucket.com/albums/p198/jlhamann/?action=view¤t=IMG_0003.flv

http://s128.photobucket.com/albums/p198/jlhamann/?action=view¤t=IMG_0002.flv

http://s128.photobucket.com/albums/p198/jlhamann/?action=view¤t=IMG_0001.flv

You might be able to watch them at the PhotoBucket Site....I don't know how to move them here....

My husband use to take the Bino/Cam to watch deer and take photos...many times he came home with short videos of deer and the inside of his jacket...*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Joanie (Nov 11, 2006)

I love the videos! I'll bet all those honkers were noisy! =)

Did you manage to avoid the snow?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2006)

Joan said:


> I love the videos! I'll bet all those honkers were noisy! =)Did you manage to avoid the snow?



Those geese were so noisey...one day I thought Jim forgot a tractor running....
The day I took those little video clips he was in a deer stand right under them ...they went over at tree level...he thought twice and didn't look up anymore...saying 'ahhh' with his mouth open....no deer to see that day....
He has taken friends out in the tractor [the geese aren't scared of the tractor] and they have shot a few...we aren't fond of goose.The tractor tires were sticky with 'goose grease'.
I took those goose video clips and the sunset photos from my computer chair...life is good!!!

We have had beautiful weather, 50's*F and in the 60's*F...no snow here....we had a dusting last week, but it was gone by noon....The storm went south of us.

Now we have WINDS OF CHANGE....North winds came up a couple days ago [like 45MPH] and the temps have really dropped....was 11*F this morning when Jim went hunting...Today...South winds and will get to the 40's*F...so fall is fickle in this neck of the woods....*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2006)

Our neighbor is home for the winter from Alaska, He wanted to set out some goose decoys and lay on the cold ground to get a couple....Jim took home out in the tractor last week and he got a couple....







See...we did have snow last week...







He brought back two Alaskan girls for deer hunting and ice fishing [later on]...they said these geese are twice the size of the ones in Alaska...they must have all the babies up there...


----------



## Waldo (Nov 11, 2006)

oh my NW.........the dreaded red x is all I see. No snow, no Alaskan girls*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## scotty (Nov 12, 2006)

Waldo 
I copied the picture properties and then tried to access them at photobucket. I got an error message saying that the url was not found.




*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 12, 2006)

Waldo said:


> oh my NW.........the dreaded red x </font>is all I see. No snow, no Alaskan girls</font>



Sorry Waldo....seems there are a lot of RED X's</font> going around these days...
No pretty girls in the photos...just a couple dead geese and 2 guys that had been rolling in the dirt...

Try viewing at Photobucket...[tho this didn't work for Scotty with the Geese Videos]

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p198/jlhamann/deadgoosesSmall.jpg

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p198/jlhamann/Picture023Small.jpg

The Videos worked for Joan, but not Scotty...
Some other Posts that Bill made were not working for some people and worked for others
Can't figure this computer stuff out...I just go with the flow and view what I can...and imagine the rest...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 12, 2006)

scotty said:


> Waldo
> I copied the picture properties and then tried to access them at photobucket. I got an error message saying that the url was not  found.



Scotty...sorry the URL's aren't working...seems they work for some and not others....
In some other Posts people were having problems too....I saw a Post by some new Members and their photo didn't come through...at least for me...just the X thingy....
Joan got to see the Video's, so it must be everyone has different setting on their computers that allow stuff to work right...
I have given up trying different settings...Just enjoy what I can on this magic box...


----------



## Waldo (Nov 12, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Waldo said:
> 
> 
> > oh my NW.........the dreaded red x is all I see. No snow, no Alaskan girls
> ...




The links for the videos and the pictures worked for me NW but I am sure it is something in this web site becaise both of the pictures I saw the red x on earlier are nopw showing fine*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Waldo (Nov 12, 2006)

scotty said:


> Waldo
> I copied the picture properties and then tried to access them at photobucket. I got an error message saying that the url was not found.




Paste the links direct into the address section of your browser scotty


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 12, 2006)

[/QUOTE] 
 
The links for the videos and the pictures worked for me NW but I am sure it is something in this web site becaise both of the pictures I saw the red x on earlier are nopw showing fine[/QUOTE] 

Strange isn't it????
When you Posted all the pretty autumn photos I got RED X's</font> on the last few photos...then later when I looked they were all there....
So...go figure...


----------



## Waldo (Nov 12, 2006)

I have made an awesome DVD slide show from all of the fall foliage pictures I took so if anyone would like a copy just pm me your address and I will make and send you a copy.


----------



## scotty (Nov 12, 2006)

Waldo said:


> scotty said:
> 
> 
> > Waldo
> ...




Thats what I did. When I copied and pasted the url from from winos post i got the 2 pics. ??????
well any way nice photos as usual Waldo. 


Where are the bottles of wine ?????


Oh well- I havent made a mistake in so many years that ill just write this one off. I'm sure i goofed somewhere



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## OldWino1 (Nov 13, 2006)

what kind of wine goes with goose?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 13, 2006)

OldWino said:


> what kind of wine goes with goose?



Don't eat goose...just watch them...they take up too much room in the freezers....and never thought they tasted that good...it's all dark meat a là B.B.'s...guess it's the lead I don't like...


----------



## bmorosco (Nov 13, 2006)

Maybe I had one that was cooked wrong but they always taste gamey!!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 18, 2006)

This was nice to see when I got home from work on Thursday! First there was a full rainbow and then the second rainbow appeared. It was a beautiful site after a day of torrential rain!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2006)

Did you get the gold, well did ya?


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 18, 2006)

You all are showing such beautiful fall pictures. We don't get much of a fall here. I went to the Arboretum last Sunday to find some autumn and mainly got swarmed by mosquitos. Here are a couple of pictures I took.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 18, 2006)

Beautiful 'shrooms' Ramona....Did you eat them???? Nice to see butterflies and green leaves...send more pix like that, like in January when we need a break.

Mosquitos????????....that means it's still warm there....count your blessings...

We have been having warmer than normal temps....usually we have snow by now, but not this year....going to be near 50* on Monday [that's warm for us] 

[Polish Wine Princess is probably still wearing sandals] 

It is still very dry here...staying with our drought pattern I guess...kind of get worried when the seasons don't preform as expected.

I am nervous about plants not going dormant as usual...the roses still have green leaves and wonder about the grapes....If they don't toughen up and winter sets in brutally there will be some winter kill....and IF...we get a very cold spell before snow the frost goes so deep into the soil...

I spent 2 weeks at Thanksgiving in Gainesville Florida one year, it was very cold...like in the 30's...very cold when there was just louvers on the bathroom wall...We went to Key West for Thanksgiving and watched the sunset...it was awesome....*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 18, 2006)

Joan said:


> This was nice to see when I got home from work on Thursday! First there was a full rainbow and then the second rainbow appeared. It was a beautiful site after a day of torrential rain!



Nice picture Joan...rain is a good thing...send some our way...we sure need some moisture.....
Guess you got some of that horrible storm...hopefully without the tornados....


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes, NW the mosquitos are really bad this year. It has been in the 70's now and 40's at night. As for the mushrooms....I have no idea if they are poison or not. The first one was the purest white I have ever seen. I found some orange ones too but the pictures were kind of blurry. The sun was so bright and lots of shadows it was hard to tell in the viewfinder if I had a good focus or not. I'll go back out on a cloudy day soon. My plants are all still out and growing. My latest bloom in on my Rhipsalis platycarpa...don't know if there is a common name for it. Very delicate..almost glass-like.





I'm sure we will have a spell of pretty cold weather but barely gets below freezing.
Ramona


----------



## Joanie (Nov 18, 2006)

wadewade said:


> Did you get the gold, well did ya?



WHAT???? There was gold??? _*Now*_ you tell me!!!! Sheesh!

=)

_*Be**ee*_-u-tiful photos, Ramona!!! I love the cactus blossoms!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 20, 2006)

Another stellar November Sunrise....






Strong Southerly winds are ushering in warmer than average temperatures up here on the High Plains.....No complaints about that.

We are not use to such wonderful weather at this time of the year....truely a Thanksgiving gift from above.

But, this will not last and we will be blasted into reality at some point with some brutally realistic temperatures...shocking our systems and opening our eyes to realize...we are not in control of any of this.

I fear for some perennial plants, roses, fruit trees and our beloved grape vines....non of which have acclimatized and hardened off as usual...so will also suffer some shock when the winds once again change....

Enjoy the day!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 20, 2006)

Holy Moley!!!Is it ever windy up here....still from the South..a good thing....they said wind gusts of 35-45MPH.....
My hubby went through town...it was garbage day...he said the garbage cans were rolling across the Hiway ....and...the TumbleWeeds were a tumbling...he said the fences were stacked with them...he said he hit one [about a 3 footer] but didn't 'kill' it ...it just kept a rollin'.....
Yesterday when we went to town the shopping carts were blowing across the parking lots...best keep your small kids and pets in tow...


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2006)

That sounds like when thewarm front rolled through las week ahead of the cold front. The temp hit 70 degrees at midnight and the wind hit 60 mph. No tornados though here so we count those blessings! Then the next day it went down to freezing for a little while. Today a high of 35 with flurries.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2006)

Last weekend we bhad the same thing here in Ct., 3" of rain in 12
hours, winds up to 64 miles an hour. We got lucky and didnt have to
fire up the generator though.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 21, 2006)

We are supposed to have temps in the 70's for Thanksgiving day


----------



## Angell Wine (Nov 21, 2006)

<TABLE width=670 align=left>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center align=left>NWS Dallas/Fort Worth, TX
*Point Forecast:* Greenville, TX
33.1N -96.08W (Elev. 541 ft)</TD>
<TD vAlign=bottom align=right>*Cell Phone Weather Link: www.srh.noaa.gov/wml*
*En Español*
*Last Update:* 4:39 am CST Nov 21, 2006
*Forecast Valid:* 8am CST Nov 21, 2006-6pm CST Nov 27, 2006</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=left></TD>
<TD align=right></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left colSpan=2>




</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center>
<T>
<TR vAlign=top align=middle>
<TD width="11%">*Today
*




Patchy
Frost
Hi 65°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Tonight
*




Clear

Lo 40°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Wednesday
*




Sunny

Hi 70°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Wednesday
Night*




Clear

Lo 47°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Thanksgiving
Day*




Sunny

Hi 78°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Thursday
Night*




Clear

Lo 51°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Friday
*




Mostly
Sunny
Hi 73°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Friday
Night*




Partly
Cloudy
Lo 48°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Saturday
*




Partly
Cloudy
Hi 69°F</TD></TR></T></TABLE>

It gets boring after a while.</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 22, 2006)

Was a balmy 59*F yesterday and will get up to 58*F or more today...love those South winds....keep sending us that nice weather guys!!!!
But....the winds are suppose to shift...possible snow flurries on Friday and very cold by Sunday...love'd the above normal temps while they lasted.
Wish I would have gotten the outdoor Christmas stuff out during the nice weather, but wasn't motivated when you are in shirt sleeves...will wait for a nasty day so it will seem more normal....and suffer.


----------



## masta (Nov 22, 2006)

Our weather for tomorrow looks bad with temps in the 50's andheavy rain and wind from acoastal storm...up to 3" of rain in some areas!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 22, 2006)

Yikes!!!That takes the fun out of it....
We would be Thankful to get 3 inches of rain...send some this way, we need it.
Have a great Thanksgiving, despite the nasty weather!!!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 22, 2006)

NW, we northerners know it's difficult to cold stabilize outside when the temps are in the 70s!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm right there with Angell Wine!!


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm right around the corner from Masta and will be getting all that weather to. More water in my basement. UGGGGGGG!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 22, 2006)

This is the second season I'm wishing you all a wonderful Thanksgiving Day!!! It has been a great couple of years getting to know all of you and sharing our wine making experiences as well as other areas of our lives.


Enjoy the Day!!!!!With your family and friends!!!






Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 4, 2006)

The winds have changed...the North winds have brought Winter to the Northern Plains.

The ground is blanketed with fresh fluffy snow, insulating it from the frigid night.... 

Tonight the Cold December Moon is glistening on the snow...it is sparkling like diamonds.

The air so clean and fresh, takes your breathe away, or is it the sight of the millions of stars in the cold black sky....The night is calm, only the sounds of the woods, trees cracking from the cold, the mournful sound of an Owl off in the night...

Clear, Cold and Calm.....The Earth is resting under it's sparkling blanket of snow, the moon illuminating it to the point of brightness...another season is making it's debut.... *Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 4, 2006)

Beautiful



Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 10, 2007)

Our weather had been so far above normal for the past months, records were broken everyday for awhile...then instead of a traditional New Years Blizzard we had rain and then rain again...everything is covered with ice....

We have been wearing our 'Ice Creepers'...rubber stretch on soles that fit over your boots that have steel studs in them...we can walk anywhere we want when wearing them...they might even be fashionable to wear to town....Saw two ladies in a store comparing their wrist casts, both had fallen on the ice.

Now we are going to get a slap of reality, an Arctic air mass is about to descend onto us...by tomorrow night we will be lucky to get above 0*F for a few days....time to play winemaker and feed the fire.

Tonight we were blessed with a lovely pastel colored sunset, very soft and gentle....The winds of change will hit tomorrow and the Arctic winds will blow....so it goes on the Northern Plains.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 10, 2007)

Only one thing to do in that weather(well maybe 2



)- curl up next to that stove or fireplace and pop a cork on one of your favorites to stay warm!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 26, 2007)

A winter storm has finally brought some snow to the Northern Plains...a fresh blanket of snow has covered the frozen Earth, it will keep the soil from blowing in the wind....






The days are longer now, the sun sets are moving to the North, the suns rays are warmer and the seasons will once again change...a promise of spring...perhaps.

But the winds have many secrets...another winter storm awaits on the horizon....the Earth must sleep awhile longer...


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 26, 2007)

NW,


As always, just gorgeous!!!!


Ramona


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like home


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 27, 2007)

JWMINNESOTA said:


> Looks like home



If it looks like it...then it must be...

Northwest Minnesota here...more on the way...


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Feb 27, 2007)

Le Sueur here, looks like one good blast before spring doesnt it?


----------

